# Should i adopt her?



## Steveboos (May 10, 2010)

I have just been offered a 5 year old female hedgehog for a very good price ($50). Apparently her owner has a condition and they cannot keep her. My question is because she's so old the worst possible thing that could happen would be getting very attached to a hedgehog when she is already fairly old. What would you all do in this situation?


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

That's a tough one. :? 

It would definitely be hard to get attached to a hedgehog when they may not have much time left, but I think knowing that you're giving her a final loving home could be rewarding in itself, and the time you have together may not be the longest, but that isn't saying it couldn't be very enjoyable and worthwhile.

I think as long as you are ready for the challenges of adopting an older hedgehog such as possibly higher vet costs due to any illnesses/problems she may have because of old age, a higher risk of her getting cancers, the possibility that because she is already up there in years that she may not ever bond with you or come out of her shell (unless she is already very friendly and outgoing) and of course the fact that there is no way to know how much time she has left and that you could get attached and have to deal with losing her before you may be ready...

Then giving the old girl a safe, happy, loving home even if it's just for a short amount of time could be very rewarding.

Do you know anything about her previous care? Is she from a breeder vs. a petstore? What kind of food was she being fed? What kind of cage/environment did she live in? Assuming she doesn't have any genetic problems, it's very possible that with proper care she could live for a year or more.

I'm sure someone who has adopted/rescued an older hedgehog themselves will chime in and tell you more about the advantages and disadvantages of the situaiton


----------



## Steveboos (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. All i know is that is isn't in DIRE need of a home, just the owner is looking for a new home. I am probably going to have to pass on it cause i just don't want to have the worst happen to me. Hard decision but once you brought up the fact that she might not even bond to me, that is an issue. Plus the owner says that she is just tame, that really doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Personally, I would take her. But that's just me. I'd take her, and if anything happens down the road, depending on how expensive, I'd rather just give her a peaceful euth so she gets a painless end. Though I might talk them from wanting that $50 for her, but whether I would be able to or not, I'd still take her (this is all hypothetical, and if I had my own place, then yes, I definitely would take her). As hard as it is, I have a soft spot for the older unwanted animals. And quite honestly, as long as you have the $ to take her to the vet to be euthed if it came down to that, then I already think that's better than what their previous owner was going to provide. 

That being said, if you give the general location of where the hedgie might be located, perhaps someone on this board would be willing to take her in as well. Someone who would be willing to deal with taking in an older hedgie.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Immortalia's right, you should post the location on the rescue board and see if anyone would be willing to take her in.


----------



## Steveboos (May 10, 2010)

Haha, that cute face i couldn't resist, shes sitting next to me in her new home all curled up in a huge pile of warm toasty fleece...  . Also the owner decided to let her go for $35 so i caved in and got her!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Good for you! I hope you two will be happy together. <3


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats, I'm glad you took her in


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Yay!
It's nice to know that she'll be in good hands.


----------



## Steveboos (May 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone, she is awesome, but unfortunately in still in the honeymoon period so i haven't even picked her up yet, just gave her a cookie but i wanted to know if 2 days was long enough to wait? I will gladly give her longer, and i know most other small animals need 2-3 days to adjust. Also are their any foods that are on the NO NO list?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Some of the top foods on the No No List-Avacados, Grapes, Seeds these are bad and should be avoided. Also Tea Tree Oil is toxic and can be fatal. There is a list of them on here but those are some of the dangerous ones I could think of off the top of my head. Congrats on your new addition, it was a great thing to take her in


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

To add on to hedgieonboard's list, no whole nuts (peanut butter has been offered, but only in VERY small amounts), and no citrus fruits.

Here's a list a user made of safe/unsafe fruits & veggies: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit+veggie

And here's a sticky from Nancy of toxic things: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=40


----------

